# Sup



## Aaron G (Apr 3, 2007)

hi all im Aaron from Kamloops bc and my wifey got me a greem mantis 4 my bday and beenin a keeper of reptiles(80+) i gota say hes one of the neetest things i own


----------



## the mantinator (Apr 3, 2007)

hi welcome to teh forums


----------



## Ian (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Aaron,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stevesm (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Aaron - Have fun here.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 3, 2007)

Mantises are awesome. Welcome!


----------



## Aaron G (Apr 3, 2007)

ty


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

